# Kanebo skincare products



## Saints (Sep 28, 2006)

Has anyone here had experience with Kanebo skincare products? 
Kanebo INTERNATIONAL
I got some samples of what they call double cleansing and double moisture. At night you're supposed to use 1. Cleansing Oil (removes makeup), 2. Milky soap (cleans the rest of makeup if there's anything left, and a mild scrub), 3. Lotion Moist (mousturizing toner, prepares for cream), 4. Emulsion Super Moist (24 hour mousturizer) and if wanted 5. Soothing cream (for nights).

I tried all these steps last night and my skin looks clearer today, I sometimes get little pimples on my nose, below my nose and on my chin, but today they weren't as visible as usual. I've been using L'Oreal Hydra Confort cleansing milk and toner so far, that might be some reason for the pimples.

I'm gonna continue using these Kanebo products tonight and see how it goes. The problem is that these products are very expensive so I wanna be really sure if to buy them, although I'm not sure if I'd buy step 4 and 5.

I've had Kanebo Silk peeling powder for 5 years (the same bottle), it seems to be endless. But it's s really good product.

Any else skincare products that might be similar to this Kanebo treatment that you could recommend?


----------



## ximenall (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried yesterday kanebo liquid finish and it is amazing, I don´t know about the skin care products I suppose they are great too, does anybody know where can I get this products?


----------



## frocher (Sep 7, 2007)

Kanebo is nice, but a bit pricey.  The high end line was available at Barney's a few years back.  The cheaper cousins can be found at some Asian markets.


----------



## Cutey (Dec 5, 2007)

I also heard that is a very good skin line as you mentioned rather pricey but worth it i guess. I personally have not tried it i am still trying to find the perfect skincare routine to match my skin, i am currently using Clinique's 3 step routine so we will see how it goes. If not then i might try Kanebo


----------

